# Recovery from herniated disc/ Microdiscectomy



## Jeeper (May 19, 2013)

Last year I was racing(cycling) and working out, and then it all changed in January.  I went sledding with my kids and fell off one time hard.  It started as low back pain, and then it spread.  It went into my left butt cheek and then to my knee, and finally into my foot.  This all took about a month or two.  I went and got a MRI in early march and it showed a decent herniation in l4/5.  I tried PT and then started epidurals.  I had two shots and they did nothing.  The pain was worse than anything i have ever experienced.  I can barely walk at this point, and by the end of the day i am in agony, despite taking pain meds.  I walk so hunched over that i can see behind me.  After talking to various doctors, I ended up setting surgery, which it set for tomorrow.  

This will track my recovery, and my training to get back into shape for next seasons racing.  I saw a few blogs like this and they have helped me know what to do and have helped me make my decision.


----------



## Jeeper (May 23, 2013)

Day 1 post surgery.  A lot of pain but all of the pain in my leg is gone.  Amazing that after 4months of of he'll the pain was totally gone.  Mainly pain at the surgical site.  Walked a little but it took a lot to get out of bed.


----------



## Jeeper (May 23, 2013)

Day 2 post surgery... Less pain in my back but still using a ton of pain meds.  Walked a little more but not a ton.


----------



## Jeeper (May 23, 2013)

Day 3 post surgery..  What a difference a day makes.  Way less pain today, and walked around my neighborhood.  Can easily sit and stand without major pain.  Went 9 hours without pain meds today and even then I only took them to take a nap.  At this pace I think I can start riding in July or August and lift around the same time.  All sciatic pain is gone.  The only remaining pain is from stiff muscles from walking around hunched over for 4 months.  I definitely need to do a lot of ab and back work when I get into the gym.


----------



## Bowden (May 23, 2013)

Following along.
Good luck with the rehab.


----------



## Jeeper (May 24, 2013)

Day 4 is about the same as day 3.  Feeling good.  No doubt I will return to work on Tuesday, which will be 8 days post-surgery.  Cut the pain med dose in 1/2 since day 1.  Going to meet with my cycling coach in a few weeks to plan out strength training and workouts to start in august.  Anyone that had the pain I did needs to have this done.


----------



## gettinthere (May 24, 2013)

Hi Jeeper.

I'm glad to hear you're on the mend.  I completely understand your pain............

I was diagnosed with degenerative bone disease in my back about five years ago.  It turned out that the disk between my L5-S1 had completely disintegrated.  I was dealing with 'bone on bone' and it was excruciating.
I too had sciatica issues, as the vertebrae developed 'spurs' and trapped the nerve.  I literally couldn't move, or sit, or lay down.................. such pain not many people would understand.  My point is, I had surgery to fuse the two and I have been a completely new women ever since!  I told myself that the healing would take some time......... and I gave myself a full year to recover.  I did nothing strenuous, and healed perfectly.  
Between the surgery and the recovery, I believe I made the best decisions ever.  I think you did too.  

I'll be watching your progress and cheering you on.  You can ride again, compete and win.  Nothing can hold you back now!  You are whole.  

GT


----------



## Jeeper (May 24, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Hi Jeeper.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're on the mend.  I completely understand your pain............
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I am not going to push it.


----------



## cdan19 (May 26, 2013)

*Smart move on being patient*



Jeeper said:


> Thanks.  I am not going to push it.



Jeeper, it sounds like you have a good mind set of being patient. 1995 I too herniated L4/5 MRI showed compressed and arthritic lower 6 vert's. I opted no surgery and rather ran through two steroid packs ( anti-inflam) and ended trying cortisol shots. I never regained feeling in left side of calf and big toe. It had resulted in significant muscle atrophy and set me back longer than having surgery. I paid for having the wrong mind set of not wanting to be off work after surgery and being impatient in my return. I still have back pain to this day in the form of arthritis.  Your muscle memory will kick in once your all healed and coming back slowly. form will become your mantra and strength gains will rebound. Take care.


----------



## booze (May 26, 2013)

Will follow this for sure. All my discs from l1 to s1 are compressed, bulging with bone disease but no nerve impingement. Some days I am the same u were for months, hunched over in agony. I couldn't imagine being like that for months.

Good luck mate and be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## Jeeper (May 26, 2013)

Days 5-6, Walked a lot both days.  Still feeing good.  I have cut back from about 12-15 pain pills per day to about 5.  Probably will update this on a weekly basis from here on out until I start hitting the gym or doing PT.


----------



## cdan19 (May 27, 2013)

That's a good thing to cut back on many levels. There usually highly addictive for many people and as I've learned through these forums the pain killers and NSAIDs have a negative effect on building muscle. Great to hear your up and about. Keep us posted the PT can be a drag.


----------



## Jeeper (Jun 15, 2013)

Three weeks after surgery and have no pain.  Flexibility is returning.  Every now and then I sit weird or twist different and there is some minor pain, but not even in the same league as before.  I see the Neurosurgeon on Tuesday and will see what he says.


----------

